
Ask HN: What's the fastest way to deploy a blog? - thirstysusrando
I&#x27;m talking like seconds fast. I know it currently takes me 15 minutes to deploy a blog via Github Pages and Jekyll but someone&#x27;s probably found a way to do it in seconds.
======
Davidbrcz
Hugo static generator

------
curiouscat321
Wordpress.com

------
burmask
tumblr.com. DNS is the slow down.

